# So how about them sports



## PlagueX1 (Dec 14, 2010)

*MOD EDIT: Wow. Just wow. *

Shitting dick nipples


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Tones (Dec 14, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaahahahaahahahahahahahaha

I have a feeling this is illegal in these forums


----------

